# أنواع الفرح الروحى المسيحى



## staregypt (7 نوفمبر 2011)

* أنواع الفرح الروحى المسيحى *

:17_1_33[1]::17_1_34[1]::17_1_33[1]:





*الفرح الروحي*

*" افرحوا كل حين " ( 1 تس 5 : 16 )*​


*الله يفرح بالمؤمن الأمين ( تث 28 : 68 )*
*وتفرح معه ملائكته بكل خاطئ يتوب ( لو 15 : 7 )*
*ويفرح المرء برؤيا الرب **( يو 20 : 20 ) ।*



** وهناك أنواع كثيرة جداً من الفرح الروحى ، وفرح يهبه الرب لأتقيائه ، نذكر منها ما يلى :*



*1 – الفرح بالحياة مع الله :*

*" أفرحوا فى الرب كل حين " ( فى 4 : 4 ) ।*

*2 – فرح وسرور وإبتهاج بالتوبة : " أفرحوا وإبتهجوا " ( إش 65 : 18 ) ।*

*3 – فرح بالشباب وبالصحة :* *" أفرح أيها الشاب بحداثتك "* *( جا 11 : 9 )* ،* وما أتعس الشباب المدمن والفاسد !! ।*

*4 – فرح بالنسل أو بدونه :* *" أفرحى أيتها العاقر "* *( غل 4 : 27 )* *، " أم أولاد فرحانة "* *( مز 113 : 9 ) ।*

*5 – فرح بالألم من أجل المسيح :* *" طوبى لكم إذا طردوكم ... أفرحوا وتهللوا "* *( مت 5 : 12 ) ।*

*6 – فرح بالعثور على النفوس الضائعة :* *" أفرحوا معى لأنى وجدت الدرهم المفقود "* *( لو 15 : 6 ) ، فأعظم فرح هو إسترداد نفس ضالة ، وليس مالاً أو شيئاً ضائعاً .*

*7 – فرح بحياة التقوى : " فرح للمستقيمى القلب " ( مز 97 : 11 ) ।*

*8 – فرح بعبادة الله :*

*" أعبدوا الرب بفرح " ( مز 100 : 2 ) ।*

*9 – فرح مقترن بالسلام ، من عمل الروح القدس فى النفس الممتلئة به ( غل 5 : 22 ) ، ( أم 12 : 20 ) ।*

*10 – فرح بمجئ المسيح للعالم وفدائه للبشرية : *

*" أنا ( الملاك ) أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لكم ، ولجميع الشعب " ( لو 2 : 10 ) ।*

*11 – فرح الشهداء بالإكليل : *

*" أحسبوه كل فرح ، عندما تقعون فى تجارب ( روحية ) متنوعة " ( يع 1 : 2 ) من أجل الله ।*

*12 – فرح برجوع الخطاة إلى الله :*

*" الأب قَبِل الإبن الضال فرحاً " ( لو 15 ) ، والسماء تفرح بكل خاطئ يتوب ।*

*13 – فرح بلقاء الرب يسوع :*

*" زكا أسرع ونزل ( من الجميزة ) وقَبِله فرِحاً " ( لو 19 : 6 ) ।*

*14 – فرح الإيمان والرجاء بالرب :*

*" فرحين فى الرجاء " ( رو 12 : 12 ) ، بينما اليأس يجلب الشقاء للنفس ।*

*15 – فرح رغم الدموع : *

*" كحزانى ونحن دائماً فرحون " ( 2 كو 6 : 10 ) ।*

*16 – فرح بالذهاب إلى الكنيسة :*

*" فرحتُ بالقائلين لى إلى بيت الرب نذهب " ( مز 122 : 1 ) *

*17 – الفرح بنجاح الخدمة ومكافأتها الأبدية : *

*لا تفرحوا بهذا ( النجاح فى الخدمة فى حد ذاته ) *

*، بل أفرحوا بالحرى لأن أسمائكم كُتبت فى ملكوت السموات " ( لو 10 : 20 ) *



+  تأمل ( يا عزيزى / يا عزيزتى ) هذه الأفراح الروحية ، وأختر الفرح المناسب  ، وأبحث عن أسبابه ومصدره ونتائجه ، وأسرع لإقتنائه ، فتنال عربون فرح  المجد
:17_1_33[1]::17_1_34[1]::17_1_33[1]:


منقوووووووووووووووووووووول​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*جمييييييييييييييييل جدا حبيبتى
ربنا يفرحك​​*


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (7 نوفمبر 2011)

الرب يفرح قلوبنا جميعا بمحبه الفادى الامين شكرا حبيبتى موضوع رائع وجميل سلمت يداكى​


----------



## staregypt (7 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>جمييييييييييييييييل جدا حبيبتى
> ربنا يفرحك​​</b>


_شكرا لمشاركتك يا جميل
:new8::new8::new8:
_​


----------



## staregypt (7 نوفمبر 2011)

حبيبه الناصرى قال:


> الرب يفرح قلوبنا جميعا بمحبه الفادى الامين شكرا حبيبتى موضوع رائع وجميل سلمت يداكى​


_شكرا لمرورك العطر
:new8::new8::new8:
_​


----------

